# Starter Loft Next Boxes-Red Rose Design



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I built the Red Rose starter loft. Used 4 feet of the back for the perches and intended to use the other for feet of the back for nesting boxes. I salvaged some nest boxes from an old chicken house and installed these in the loft. Put the paper nest bowls in each nest. My birds are not using them. They are laying eggs on the floor of the loft.

Apparently they do not like my nests. What have others built as nest boxes in these style of lofts? Pictures, measurements would be helpful.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

NAPA242 said:


> I built the Red Rose starter loft. Used 4 feet of the back for the perches and intended to use the other for feet of the back for nesting boxes. I salvaged some nest boxes from an old chicken house and installed these in the loft. Put the paper nest bowls in each nest. My birds are not using them. They are laying eggs on the floor of the loft.
> 
> Apparently they do not like my nests. What have others built as nest boxes in these style of lofts? Pictures, measurements would be helpful.


Well normally chicken nest boxes are about 12" cubed. Your pigeons will want 2sq/ft floor space as a minimum. 12" deep x24" long. But that is is smallest you want to go. Hope this helps.


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

I use milk crates stacked on their sides with the disposable nest bowl in them with sand in the bottom of the bowls


----------

